# Mixer command not same as mixer gui



## pcbsd64 (Mar 11, 2011)

```
[chris@pcbsd64] ~> mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to   1:1
Mixer igain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer ogain    is currently set to   1:1
Mixer monitor  is currently set to   1:1
```







Sorry about the small image. I am noticing that the line slider is half way up in the image yet "Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0" the same as Mixer mix which whose slider is at the very bottom. 

I am trying record from line or mix using audacity but not getting any volume control with either kmix or audacity.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure why your slider differs with your mixer output, probably it points to a different mixer device? Not an expert, but you can try to set up your recording source with mixer() command:

`$ mixer -f /dev/mixer =rec line`


And if you want to add mix as a recording source as well:

`$ mixer -f /dev/mixer +rec mix`


You should be able to see something similar as follows:

```
$ mixer                                         
Mixer vol      is currently set to  65:65
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Recording source: line, mix
```


And turn your line volume up.

`$ mixer -f /dev/mixer line 50:50`


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 12, 2011)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Not sure why your slider differs with your mixer output, probably it points to a different mixer device? Not an expert, but you can try to set up your recording source with mixer() command:
> 
> `$ mixer -f /dev/mixer =rec line`
> 
> ...



tried 
	
	



```
mixer -f /dev/mixer line 50:50
```

and


```
mixer -f /dev/mixer mix 50:50
```

but it was


```
mixer -f /dev/mixer rec 50:50
```

that did the trick.
Thanks sixtydoses


----------

